# Hashtable an Datenbank schicken



## Manuela (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine MySQL Datenbank und frage mich folgendes,

In meiner Datenbank befinden sich einige Funktionen und Prozeduren,
kann ich ein Hashtable direkt an eine Funktion übergeben ?
wenn Ja wie?

Oder gibt es einen einfachen anderen Weg?

Hintergrund: ich habe ein Programm geschrieben das verschiedene Aufgaben der Buchhaltung erfüllt.
Darunter befindet sich natürlich auch einen Monatsabschluss. Dieser Monatssbschluss wird in einer JTable Tabelle 
angezeigt  und nun möchte ich diesen in einem Schritt über ein Netzwerk zur Datenbank verschicken.
Um das Netzwerk nicht unnötig zu belasten, suche ich eine Möglichkeit meine Tabelle die unter Umständen mehrere
1000 Einträge hat, auf einer einfache Art und Weise und zugleich Netzwerkschonend zu übertragen.

Kann mir  irgend jemand  einen Tipp geben wie ich das anstellen kann.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mai 2008)

was hat denn eine HashTable mit einer JTable zu tun?
und wieso ist irgendwas speicherschonender als was anderes?
Daten sind Daten, ob in einer Liste oder Table, 5 MB kann man nicht zu 4 MB machen,
es sei denn durch ein Pack-Programm, aber kaum durch eine Java-Datenstruktur

------

was verstehst du unter 'Funktionen und Prozeduren' der DB?
das muss doch irgendwas gewissenhaft programmiertes sein, bestimmten vorgegebenen Regeln folgen?
eine DB versteht normalerweise nur SQL, alles andere muss ja in der Anleitung genau definiert sein,

allgemein klingt das alles recht haarsträubend,
du kannst ja auch keinem Mensch am Telefon oder im Browser ans Forum eine HashTable schicken..


----------



## Kim Stebel (31. Mai 2008)

Funktionen und Prozeduren? Meinst du stored procedures?


----------



## manuela (1. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

genau das meine ich !!!

Gruß manuela


----------



## Kim Stebel (1. Jun 2008)

So weit ich weiß kannst du an stored procedures nur die Datentypen übergeben, die MySQL auch sonst in Tabellen unterstützt. Aber was spricht denn dagegen, die stored procedure für jedes name/value-paar einzeln aufzurufen? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das signifikant langsamer ist.


----------

